# Graphics Contest #64



## KatrineA (May 6, 2009)

*Theme:* It's *summer*!
*Subject:* My Anastasia 










-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Graphic Contest rules*

Blending or any other graphics tricks are allowed.

The picture must not exceed 450x600 in pixel size.

Use either jpg or gif format so they all show when linked.

When submitting, please use your catforum photo gallery. Then there are no issues if your host goes down for a little while during the voting period. If they're all in the same gallery, then they'll all show up, or they all won't.

Submissions will be accepted until 15th of July.

Only 1 submission per user.

The winner of the competition picks the subject (and theme if they want one) for the next competition.

Users may not win two competitions in a row - they may enter the next competition for practise, but the entry will not be included in the voting.

Competitions are open to entrants of all ages and abilities.

Entrants will not solicit votes under any circumstances. Encouraging members to join the forum in order to vote for a particular entry will be considered cheating and in such instances the entry will be disqualified.

Users and entrants should remain respectful of their own and other entries at all times.

All graphic work utilizing the contest photo(s) and posted in this thread will be considered an entry.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Gorgeous girl, looks like my Baby almost :wink: , but Baby's grey.


----------



## KatrineA (May 6, 2009)

DesnBaby said:


> Gorgeous girl, looks like my Baby almost :wink: , but Baby's grey.


Thank you  And Baby is gorgeous too! How old is Baby?


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

You're welcome :wink . I'm really not sure anymore :? . I think she'll be 7 or 8. I think she was born in 2001, so I think that would make her eight. Need to ask the vet again. The vet is making her a year younger. :lol:


----------



## KatrineA (May 6, 2009)

DesnBaby said:


> You're welcome :wink . I'm really not sure anymore :? . I think she'll be 7 or 8. I think she was born in 2001, so I think that would make her eight. Need to ask the vet again. The vet is making her a year younger. :lol:


She looks just lovely. I bet she likes to be petted and cuddled with as well. Mine is not into that *sigh*


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Thank you! :mrgreen: Yes, sometimes she does  , that's too bad  . I thought Maine Coons were gentle giants though. :?


----------



## KatrineA (May 6, 2009)

DesnBaby said:


> Thank you! :mrgreen: Yes, sometimes she does  , that's too bad  . I thought Maine Coons were gentle giants though. :?


Yes, but they're not lap cats. They prefer to stay at the same place as you and near you, but not on you- of course cats are also different individuals though. 
I can't even go to the bathroom without her trying to dig herself a way in. But when I try to pet her, she backs off or wanders off with her tail straight up in the air. I call her a an arrogant little lady, hehe. When she wants to cuddle, she'll come to me. Usually after I wake up in the morning or come home.
She's still gentle. She's nice and doesn't scratch up anything else but her scratching post


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Baby's not a lap cat either, but if she comes to me when I'm on the computer I will take her on my lap. She'll sleep on me sometimes or sit there and I stroke her  . She misses you so I think that is why. :wink:


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

She's a lovely cat!  I can't wait to get started on this. Love the theme!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

She is a beauty! here is my try anyone for a picnic

(see message below, thanks)


----------



## KatrineA (May 6, 2009)

Nice one, dmcwlvssr!


----------



## KatrineA (May 6, 2009)

I'm going to extend the deadline to 1st of August


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Sorry KatrineA, I have to bail out, I am going back home for the summer. I sure hope some one ... any one puts up another one because Anastasia sure is a beauty.


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Hi There! I will finish it up tonight!


----------



## KatrineA (May 6, 2009)

Megan1216 said:


> Hi There! I will finish it up tonight!


Hooray!!!


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

I'm having trouble uploading, so as soon as I can, it will be up here!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)




----------



## KatrineA (May 6, 2009)

Wonderful, DesnBaby! It's funny too


----------



## sungeun11 (Feb 18, 2009)

Nice idea Des


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

That's great, Des!  Still working on getting mine uploaded. Should be tonight.


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Here it is!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That's cute, Megan!


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Thank you, Jeanie.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Thank you, good one Megan!


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Thank you, Des.


----------



## KatrineA (May 6, 2009)

Great entries! I just wish for maybe one more? Or two? :mrgreen:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)




----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Here you go, Anastasia!


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Marie, that's so cute!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks, Megan. I'm sure Anastasia would rather be eating the fish in yours! Very clever!


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)




----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Beautiful!


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Thanks Marie! 

I think everyones entry is great. And I love yours Marie


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Thank you, Marie.  

Allie, that is awesome!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Wonderful pictures everyone! Is the voting over?


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Hasn't started :?


----------



## KatrineA (May 6, 2009)

Hello. Sorry. Been busy. We should start voting and closing the thread now. I hope the mod helps me with that


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Contest #64 is closed. Look for the voting thread.


----------

